# any other cool blinky stuff?



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 3, 2004)

I have the L & M headlight, the Planet Bike rear blinky, reflective sidewalls, reflective tape on the fenders, my messenger bag and helmet. So what else is cool? I use to have a firefly thing for the valevstems but it went missing. What other cool blinky stuff do you guys like? I'm still thinking I'd like something cool for the wheels.


----------



## llama31 (Jan 13, 2006)

I actually laughed when I read your title. Pretty funny.

Anyway, I remember when I was a kid there were these plastic doo-hickies that wrapped around spokes and could slide up and down. You could put reflective tape on them. Here's some:

http://www.amazon.com/Pyramid-Pro-Bicycle-Spoke-Beads/dp/B000AO9Q92


----------



## blakcloud (Apr 13, 2006)

*Blinky bar ends*

I was at a shop today and saw blinky bar plugs, though they were pricey at twenty five dollars for the pair.


----------



## bsaunder (Oct 27, 2004)

blakcloud said:


> I was at a shop today and saw blinky bar plugs, though they were pricey at twenty five dollars for the pair.


Performance has them for $15 - but regularly discounts them to $10.

I have a set of them on my commuter and like them


----------



## snapdragen (Jan 28, 2004)

Bruce Gordon tail lights

http://www.bgcycles.com/accessories.html


----------



## StageHand (Dec 27, 2002)

Planet bike makes an LED strap.

https://ecom1.planetbike.com/3030.html


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

*helmet blinky*









https://ecom1.planetbike.com/3010.html


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

Microflys. Like Tireflys, 'cept you twist them on.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

snapdragen said:


> Bruce Gordon tail lights




same as the bar ends, 'cept with a cool housing... tireflys are ok, likely will need a presta adapter... how about blinky tabs?









or hokey spokes?


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

*Anyone tried REELIGHTS?*

I saw an ad in this week's ROAD.

They look like what I really need on my commuter -- a bright safety light with no batteries to mess with, ever. Pretty reasonably priced, too, at 40 euro for the pair, though with exchange these days and int'l shipping it's more like $75...

Check 'em out.


----------



## threesportsinone (Mar 27, 2007)

I like the bar-end blinkies, cars seem to give me more space when they know how wide I am.

I also really like these cause I can put them on any bike and keep them in my pocket when I leave my bike:









How bout some Down Low Glow (not sure if it blinks though)


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

Argentius said:


> I saw an ad in this week's ROAD.
> 
> They look like what I really need on my commuter -- a bright safety light with no batteries to mess with, ever. Pretty reasonably priced, too, at 40 euro for the pair, though with exchange these days and int'l shipping it's more like $75...
> 
> Check 'em out.




good idea, but the lights seem kinda low


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 3, 2004)

DrRoebuck said:


> Microflys. Like Tireflys, 'cept you twist them on.


Is there an adaptor for presta?


----------



## >>ECB<< (Feb 21, 2004)

Not mine, but boy would it be cool:

View attachment 108038


http://www.instructables.com/id/SpokePOV:-LED-Bike-Wheel-Images/

ECB


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

Henry Chinaski said:


> Is there an adaptor for presta?




you can use any presta to schrader adapter in between your valve and the tirefly


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

Henry Chinaski said:


> Is there an adaptor for presta?


Just use a valve adapter. I actually posted this almost a year ago today.


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

threesportsinone said:


> I also really like these cause I can put them on any bike and keep them in my pocket when I leave my bike:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

Argentius said:


> I saw an ad in this week's ROAD.
> 
> They look like what I really need on my commuter -- a bright safety light with no batteries to mess with, ever. Pretty reasonably priced, too, at 40 euro for the pair, though with exchange these days and int'l shipping it's more like $75...
> 
> Check 'em out.


I read one review where the guy liked them at first but took them off because of problems...just one data point though. Your Schwinn should get a clamp on bottle generator with front and rear lights. That's the ticket for that beast.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Henry Chinaski said:


> I have the L & M headlight, the Planet Bike rear blinky, reflective sidewalls, reflective tape on the fenders, my messenger bag and helmet. So what else is cool? I use to have a firefly thing for the valevstems but it went missing. What other cool blinky stuff do you guys like? I'm still thinking I'd like something cool for the wheels.


I use these on my cruiser bike--they are pricey though...I got mine wholesale. You need at least 3 per wheel to make it really work well. 

https://www.hokeyspokes.com/


----------



## blackhat (Jan 2, 2003)

Argentius said:


> I saw an ad in this week's ROAD.
> 
> They look like what I really need on my commuter -- a bright safety light with no batteries to mess with, ever. Pretty reasonably priced, too, at 40 euro for the pair, though with exchange these days and int'l shipping it's more like $75...
> 
> Check 'em out.


kent peterson <a href="http://kentsbike.blogspot.com/2007/08/reelight-sl-120-electrodynamic-light.html">seems</a> to like them for the most part, but he apparently <a href="http://kentsbike.blogspot.com/2007/10/busted-reelight.html">broke</a> the front one on a bike rack.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

*Christmas lights*

I picked some small, battery operated LED Christmas lights at Target the other day for $5. The string of lights is about 7-8' long, and it's powered by a small battery pack that holds 4 AA batteries. The battery pack easily fits in my seat bag, and I can wind the string of lights around my top tube, head tube, down tube and up the seat tube. It looks really cool, and the lights are small by very bright. I'm gonna wait until December to actually use them on my bike, as it's not dark enough on my commute right now since the time change.

Also, I recently bought a new Bell Metropolis helmet for commuting because it has a strap on the rear for mounting a blinkie light. People tell me it is very visible. Just about any small blinkie light will fit on the strap.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

There is a ... german helmet I saw, forget the brand, that has an internal row of blinkies along the back.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

tarwheel2 said:


> I picked some small, battery operated LED Christmas lights at Target the other day for $5. The string of lights is about 7-8' long, and it's powered by a small battery pack that holds 4 AA batteries. The battery pack easily fits in my seat bag, and I can wind the string of lights around my top tube, head tube, down tube and up the seat tube. It looks really cool, and the lights are small by very bright. I'm gonna wait until December to actually use them on my bike, as it's not dark enough on my commute right now since the time change.
> 
> Also, I recently bought a new Bell Metropolis helmet for commuting because it has a strap on the rear for mounting a blinkie light. People tell me it is very visible. Just about any small blinkie light will fit on the strap.



I've done that before... be sure to add garland and ornaments:









...and somebody used to make a "whale tail" light that mounted on the back of any helmet


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

tarwheel2 said:


> I picked some small, battery operated LED Christmas lights at Target the other day for $5.  The string of lights is about 7-8' long, and it's powered by a small battery pack that holds 4 AA batteries. The battery pack easily fits in my seat bag, and I can wind the string of lights around my top tube, head tube, down tube and up the seat tube. It looks really cool, and the lights are small by very bright. I'm gonna wait until December to actually use them on my bike, as it's not dark enough on my commute right now since the time change.
> 
> Also, I recently bought a new Bell Metropolis helmet for commuting because it has a strap on the rear for mounting a blinkie light. People tell me it is very visible. Just about any small blinkie light will fit on the strap.


Yeah for max bling you really need 4-5 strands per bike. Standard equipment for Christmas parades.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

*garland*



FatTireFred said:


> I've done that before... be sure to add garland and ornaments:


Have you tested that thing in a wind tunnel? Seems like it would have a lot of wind drag.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

tarwheel2 said:


> Have you tested that thing in a wind tunnel? Seems like it would have a lot of wind drag.



are you setting speed records during parades or commutes? do you race your fellow commuters?


----------



## JohnnyTooBad (Apr 5, 2004)

tarwheel2 said:


> I picked some small, battery operated LED Christmas lights at Target the other day for $5. The string of lights is about 7-8' long, and it's powered by a small battery pack that holds 4 AA batteries. The battery pack easily fits in my seat bag, and I can wind the string of lights around my top tube, head tube, down tube and up the seat tube. It looks really cool, and the lights are small by very bright. I'm gonna wait until December to actually use them on my bike, as it's not dark enough on my commute right now since the time change.
> 
> Also, I recently bought a new Bell Metropolis helmet for commuting because it has a strap on the rear for mounting a blinkie light. People tell me it is very visible. Just about any small blinkie light will fit on the strap.


I think I'll be stopping at Target on my way home tonight!


----------



## blackhat (Jan 2, 2003)

tarwheel2 said:


> I picked some small, battery operated LED Christmas lights at Target the other day for $5. The string of lights is about 7-8' long, and it's powered by a small battery pack that holds 4 AA batteries. The battery pack easily fits in my seat bag, and I can wind the string of lights around my top tube, head tube, down tube and up the seat tube. It looks really cool, and the lights are small by very bright. I'm gonna wait until December to actually use them on my bike, as it's not dark enough on my commute right now since the time change.
> 
> Also, I recently bought a new Bell Metropolis helmet for commuting because it has a strap on the rear for mounting a blinkie light. People tell me it is very visible. Just about any small blinkie light will fit on the strap.



here's my pacer with its holiday lighting. looks pretty festive,no? I got mine from some Taiwanese guy on ebay last year for about $7 shipped.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

blackhat said:
 

> here's my pacer with its holiday lighting. looks pretty festive,no? I got mine from some Taiwanese guy on ebay last year for about $7 shipped.


The Hokey spokes...they look a lot cooler in motion though.


----------

